# substrate question for blue tongue skink



## tyrant963 (Jan 12, 2008)

Is this good substrate for my blue tongue skink?  I know you cant use pine/cedar shavings, but it didnt say what this stuff was.  It just says its recycled wood


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 12, 2008)

If you HAVE the bag and can read it and still don't know what's in it, how are we supposed to know?  I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## tyrant963 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well it was a good thing it was just $2.00, or ele i would of wasted my money


----------



## scolex (Jan 13, 2008)

I would not use that Try aspen, or coco-bark the expanding stuff that comes as a brick.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jan 14, 2008)

*If you're not 100% sure....*

If you can't be sure what the wood is, don't use it. You can get a small bag of apsen shavings at Wal-mart or Target for just a few dollars. That is safe, easy to clean and has worked well for all my blueys. If you don't like the look of aspen, then you I've used a couple different mulches (both douglas fir and cyprus).


----------



## arachnophoria (Jan 14, 2008)

You could use any number of paper based substrates or rabbit pellets from a farm store(they sell them in bulk in big bags).I use YESTERDAYS NEWS from PETCO for my tortoises and it is dustless,they don't eat it,it is easy to remove waste,and it won't mold the way rabbit pellets can.I would give the skink a large,close hide box with moist coco peat or long fibered spahgnum,so it can regulate it's humidity and  a cat pan with a little water heated by a heating pad underneath would be nice,but you will have to clean that all of the time.I am sure you will find some good suggestions around.I use ceramic tiles for my beardies.They keep thier nails trim,look nice,are cheap,and can be swapped out for clean ones and run through the dishwasher to streilize,they also heat up well under basking lights.Maybe some of them with some carefresh bedding would be your ticket.They are the 12''X12'' tiles.


----------



## ZooRex (Jan 14, 2008)

Cypress mulch is your best bet, I get it from the hardwear store for $3 a cubic yard and it lasts me about a year. Its the only mulch that is 100% okay for all reptiles, and your BTS will love digging through it. ~ Rex


----------

